# Erich the old sage



## wilbur1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I just read in another thread that he went down pretty hard on his bike. Sounds like he got chewed up pretty good. Let us know if we can help.


----------



## DBII (Apr 14, 2008)

I am sorry to hear that. Any word from Erich?

DBII


----------



## seesul (Apr 14, 2008)

don´t know anything. when? on the weekend?


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I guess it was sunday when he did it. I saw it in the prayers or good thoughts thread


----------



## seesul (Apr 14, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> I guess it was sunday when he did it. I saw it in the prayers or good thoughts thread



last conversation i had with him was on friday.just sent him an e-mail now.hope his wife has an access to his e-mail box...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 14, 2008)

Ok folks, the Buddie System I've been harping about is alive and well ! 
I just got off the phone with Erich, and we chatted for about ten minutes. 
He took a nasty fall, and most of his right side is messed up one way or the other.

He sounded in good spirits, and time is on his side. He will heal, it will just
take time. I did remind him he's not healing an 18 year old body anymore.

He's waiting for his wife to come home to take him to get stitches in his
right hand. He's going to bite the bullet and seek professional help.

He said he'd be watching the forum, but not typing too much. So here's the
place to get a message to him. 

He has my phone numbers if he needs anything.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 14, 2008)

Get well soon Erich my friend!


----------



## Erich (Apr 14, 2008)

geez guys thanks, but i can tell you typing wioth my left hand really sucks...........thanks charles for the call. guys i have been hit three times so that is much worse than doing it yourself, though i must say i looked cool doing it.........as one of my good freinds said laughing to me in priveate, damn you scared the piss out of all of us.

yes my typing is getting worse so it's time to pack it up for a bit so i will lurk and then maybe go get this hand stiched

best to all here e 8) ride hard you mutha's


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 14, 2008)

Get well my friend.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 14, 2008)

Get Well Soon Erich!!!


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Get yourself fixed man! glad to hear your ok though, heck i went over the bars on my dirtbike about 3 years ago and it still hurts when i think about it


----------



## seesul (Apr 14, 2008)

thank you charles for your information. i also just got an e-mail from erich telling me the same.
get well soon erich...


----------



## Erich (Apr 14, 2008)

well getns i will know in about another 2 days what's up with the bod, think it's going to look not real good, but i am resilient, aways have been, thanks


----------



## drgondog (Apr 14, 2008)

Erich said:


> well getns i will know in about another 2 days what's up with the bod, think it's going to look not real good, but i am resilient, aways have been, thanks



I'm down the road - if you need anything let me know


----------



## ccheese (Apr 14, 2008)

Take it easy, Erich, and get well.

Charles


----------



## Erich (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks guys and bill may take you up on it next week, as i will be out of town come thrusday, the mrs wants to get me outta here...........safely, and may need to get around, who knows this is all too fresh really........

you guys are the best

need a break right now


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Get some rest my friend


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 14, 2008)

Erich, take care, go easy, and relax some. Between Les and Adler, things are under control here.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 14, 2008)

Erich, take it easy, enjoy the melting snow and relax.

As an aside, kudos to Charles for the great idea he came up with.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 14, 2008)

Recover soon!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 14, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Erich, take it easy, enjoy the melting snow and relax.
> 
> As an aside, kudos to Charles for the great idea he came up with.


Agreed....give Mr C a life supply of the finest of coffee!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2008)

Get well soon.


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 14, 2008)

Erich mate get well soon. Mate you are the Sage stop trying to take on the World Single handed. But somehow I think you will not take any notice of that snippet from the EMAC. Oh hell I won't take that advice from myself either 

JUST GET WELL SOON MATE
And 3 Cheers for Charles. You sure you haven't got a bit of Aussie in you Charles. Looking after a Mate. ONYA CHARLES (SHORT FOR GOOD ON YOU)


----------



## ccheese (Apr 14, 2008)

Emac44 said:


> And 3 Cheers for Charles. _*You sure you haven't got a bit of Aussie in you Charles. *_Looking after a Mate. ONYA CHARLES (SHORT FOR GOOD ON YOU)



If you recall, the Grand Poo Bah of Oz (HRH Wayne Little) made me an
Honorary Aussie ! (or was that "Onery")

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 14, 2008)

All hail the mighty POOHbah


----------



## v2 (Apr 14, 2008)

Get well soon Erich!!!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 14, 2008)

You know, biking in the hills is dangerous. Thats why Holland is flat  

Get well soon, Erich


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 14, 2008)

ccheese said:


> If you recall, the Grand Poo Bah of Oz (HRH Wayne Little) made me an
> Honorary Aussie ! (or was that "Onery")
> 
> Charles



I don't recall that Charles but as I am the Self Appointed Wizard of Aussie in Queensland. I will confirm and appoint your Honourary Aussie Status as forewith. With all Titles and Honouray Rank that this your new Status Carries with it. Which will read as Follows

ON THIS DAY 15TH APRIL 2008 THE BELOW NAMED HAS EARNED THE REVERVED TITLE AS HONOURAY AUSSIE. PROVING HIMSELF VALIANT BEYOND THE CALL OF MATESHIP AND HIS DEVOTION TO THE CAUSE OF LOOKING AFTER A MATE IN NEED.

MR CHARLES. IN FREE WILL DO YOU EXCEPT THIS CHARTER OF BEING NAMED AN HONOURAY AUSSIE?


----------



## ccheese (Apr 14, 2008)

**On bended knee** I accept ! (does the honorarium come with a villa ?)

Charles


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 14, 2008)

Erich what are you doing ?your supposed to keep those round things on the ground


----------



## Erich (Apr 14, 2008)

no kidding friend, have been kidding a couple friends who came over today shaking their heads asking me how on the earth am I still upright and not dead in a ditch, or why I still have a right hand, that still even puzzles me and gives me such a nauseating feeling when the silly thing went into the spokes 

thanks cc for spreading the word and to drgdog for the phone call this morn too.

right now I feel like a cow is sitting on top of me, the drugs must be wearing off .......cracked ring finger, and that ain't bad since it should not even be attached to my hand


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 14, 2008)

While at home recovering, does this mean you will have more time to research your newest book?

Get well soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Syscom behave we know hes tryin hint hint


----------



## bigZ (Apr 14, 2008)

Get well soon Erich. Take it easy.

Been their a few times myself(after the 1st time the first thought that always goes through my head is "SH1T not again". The 2nd is "I hope the bikes alright?".

Liam


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 14, 2008)

Just read the thread Erich... Man, if the bad guys didnt get u, dont let some bike take u out brother...

Take care of urself man, and get the Mrs to get the TLC pumpin....

Oh and for the record, REAL Tough Guys sew up their own wounds... (or atleast have the wife do it for em...)


----------



## Erich (Apr 14, 2008)

funny Dan you said have the mrs sew me up, well she just about did last night with needle and thread, telling me with a sexy smirk "hey babe' I can do anything", and ya know she would of, if I wouldn't have hobbled off into anther room. also when everyone was trying to treat my injuries I nearly pushed everyone off....leave me the h*** alone and leave me in peace I'm ok.

weird how things sometimes happen and a persons reactions. right now I'm so doped up I couldn't give a rats ............

I'll be good guys and stay off the two wheels, maybe ....... for a week  

Liam as I was holding my bleeding hand and the blood was going everywhere I asked exactly that " hows my bike? " friends looked at me like I was insane ..............ah but I am ! 

thanks friends


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 14, 2008)

ccheese said:


> **On bended knee** I accept ! (does the honorarium come with a villa ?)
> 
> Charles


   

SO IT HAS BEEN RECORDED AND SO IT HAS BEEN APPROVED. 
BY THE POWERS OF ALL THAT IS HOLIER THAN THOU. 
YOU MR CHARLES ON SERVICE TO YOUR MATE ERICH ARE NOW AND FOREVER MORE MADE AN HONOURAY AUSSIE.   

HANDS CHARLES THE OFFICIAL SYMBOLS OF OFFICE AS AN HONOURAY AUSSIE IN AN OLD BOX. BECAUSE THERE IS A FAIR BIT OF IT MATE   

1) JAR OF VEGEMITE  
2) BRONZING CREAM FOR BEING AN HONOURARY AUSSIE  
3) VITAMIN E CREAM HELPS WITH THE SUNBURN  
4) A SLAB OF THE FINEST BEER (CARTON OF BEER)  
5) A BROAD BRIM HAT WITH THE CORKS ON STRINGS  
6) OFFICIAL SPATULA FOR THE BBQ   
7) A VILE OF SURFERS PARADISE SAND TO SPREAD BETWEEN THE PINKIES8) 8) 
8) ONE PAIR OF THONGS (PILMSOLS) FOR HIS FEET  
9) A CAN OF AEROGARD TO KEEP THE FLIES AWAY. SPRAY LIBERALLY CHARLES  
10) PHOTOS OF FALCONS AND COMMODORES V8 MOTOR VEHICLES  
11) KEYS OF OFFICE TO THE NEAREST DUNNY (TOILET)  
12) 14 BOXES OF MEAT PIES SAUSAGE ROLLS AND THE ALL IMPORTANT BATTER SAV ( FOR GOD SAKE DON'T ASK WHATS IN THEM YOU REALLY DON'T WANT TO KNOW CHARLES)  
13) ONE PACKET OF ANTI ACID TABLETS FOR THE ABOVE FOOD STUFF. (IT WILL REPEAT ON YOU MATE)  
14) ONE PAIR OF STUBBY SHORTS AND A TORN T SHIRT FOR EXCURSIONS TO EITHER THE PUB OR FISHING LOCALE TO BE KEPT SECRET FROM THE LESSER MORTALS AND THE MISSUS. ( FOR EXAMPLE POMS BEING THOSE LESSER MORTALS)  
15) BOOKS ON SUCH SPORTING EVENTS CRICKET RUGBY LEAGUE RUGBY UNION AUSTRALIAN RULES FOOTBALL AND HOW TO SHIAKE THE SHIELAS  
16) RECENT COPIES OF AUSSIE ENGLISH BY JOHN PATRICK O'GRADY   
17) A COPY OF THERE A WEIRD MOB BY JOHN PATRICK O'GRADY
18) A PIECE OF NED KELLY'S LAST SANGA (SANDWICH) BEFORE THEY HANGED THE SOD IN MELBOURE JAIL  
19) RECORDING OF I STILL CALL AUSTRALIA HOME  
20) AND A RE-ADVISED SENSE OF HUMOUR TO TAKE THE PISS OUT OF LESSER MORTALS LIKE THE POMS (ENGLISH)  

AND FINALLY CHARLES IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR THE KEYS FOR THAT VILLA IN THAT BOX OF GOODIES I HAVE JUST GAVE YOU. BLOODY GOOD LUCK MATE. YOU WILL HAVE ABOUT AS MUCH CHANCE OF FINDING THOSE VILLA KEYS AS I WOULD BE IN BEING ELECTED PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 14, 2008)

And you think you have it bad Erich. Mr Charles has just been officially made an Honouray Aussie. You will have to treat him with the reverance he deserves mate hahaha


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Freakin charles is a digger now wheres lucky to save him?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you Charles for the info.

Get well soon Erich my friend!


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 14, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Freakin charles is a digger now wheres lucky to save him?



QUIET LESSER MORTAL. NO FURTHER DISGRACE YOURSELF OR SUFFER BEING MADE INTO AN HONOURAY POM


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2008)

Emac44 said:


> SO IT HAS BEEN RECORDED AND SO IT HAS BEEN APPROVED.
> BY THE POWERS OF ALL THAT IS HOLIER THAN THOU.
> YOU MR CHARLES ON SERVICE TO YOUR MATE ERICH ARE NOW AND FOREVER MORE MADE AN HONOURAY AUSSIE.
> 
> ...



Top Stuff Emac!! Well Done...That seals it then Charles!

Eric, mate! hope you are on the 'road' to a speedy recovery, Get well quick mate and take care!!


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 14, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Top Stuff Emac!! Well Done...That seals it then Charles!
> 
> Eric, mate! hope you are on the 'road' to a speedy recovery, Get well quick mate and take care!!



Seals it Mate. I think Charles may end up regretting it


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I can flat out agree with that! See over here we have the U.S version of the breaking news thread, what you guys see is the edited version Charles knows whats up hes happy to appease you guys but hes still a swab at heart


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2008)

Maybe....let's wait until he tastes the vegemite? that will be a real test!!


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Good point, But you guys have never had a good cold spam burrito yet!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2008)

Man, settle down I haven't had breakfast yet....


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 14, 2008)

Vegemite is worse than caviar...


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Think les...........reheated spam with old cheese and tomato......uuuummmm yummy


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 14, 2008)

I reckon Wayne. Vegemite is the taste test or maybe the litmus test. But its better than eating bloody Marmite like those bloody Poms buy at Tescos


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 14, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Good point, But you guys have never had a good cold spam burrito yet!



Wilbur when you can down a Vegemite Sandwich with 4 inches of Vegemite on it after a night on the schick (BEER) then come and tell us about cold spam and buritos  

We had better stop with the culivanary delights otherwise Erich well get real Crook (SICK)


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I LIKE VEGEMITE!! tastes like 3 day old carne asada reheated. Erich is hopefully in bed and relaxing like i told him to do! hopefully he got the hand and shoulder checked out


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 14, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Maybe....let's wait until he tastes the vegemite? that will be a real test!!



Wayne I think Wilbur needs the Jars of Vegemite more than Charles. Wilbur needs to stop   experience the delights of Black as axle grease and tastes like **** syndrome. It will do Wilbur the world of good


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 14, 2008)

You have never had a good ham sand. mixed with axel grease and some 90# thrown in man its the best!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 14, 2008)

Get well soon Erich!


Im still looking after my old man after he parted ways with his motorcycle.....


PS: Vegemite is all I eat for the record


----------



## ccheese (Apr 14, 2008)

I've been outta town since 1700 [it's 2220 now] and I have missed all these
"goings on". All this attention being showered on me, and you should be
courting Erich. Egad ! All I did was make a phone call to cheer my mate
up. Now I'm officially an Honorary Aussie [read: digger] and they want me
to go on a diet of Vegimite [whateverthehellthatis] and I can't find the keys
to the villa.

I just hope he takes someone's advise and lays low for a while. He does need
a rest and he'll not get it hanging around here. 

Just what I've seen today, and with Wayne losing his Dad, and Trackend,
and one or two others, I will say this: I'd be honored to have any one of you in my corner, any day of the week.... 

Charles


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 14, 2008)

You wouldn't have to ask Charles. It would be done. Aussies are like that Charles we don't forget mates. When we say you never let a Mate Down. We mean it


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 14, 2008)

ccheese said:


> I've been outta town since 1700 [it's 2220 now] and I have missed all these
> "goings on". All this attention being showered on me, and you should be
> courting Erich. Egad ! All I did was make a phone call to cheer my mate
> up. Now I'm officially an Honorary Aussie [read: digger] and they want me
> ...


 Charles i AM WITH YOU 1000% and you can count on that!


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 14, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> You have never had a good ham sand. mixed with axel grease and some 90# thrown in man its the best!



Wilbur I have eaten most things that would make a dingo Throw up. So your sandwich wouldn't be that much of a problem. But the one thing that stopped me was my ex Wife's Macaroni and Cheese and the recipe she got from Kraft. Imagine a plate of this Macaroni and Cheese and all you can think of is that it looks like a plate full of Fly Maggots and Larvae. Easy stomache the evil woman has gone now


----------



## Heinz (Apr 14, 2008)

Emac44 said:


> You wouldn't have to ask Charles. It would be done. Aussies are like that Charles we don't forget mates. When we say you never let a Mate Down. We mean it



8)


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Emac44 said:


> Wilbur I have eaten most things that would make a dingo Throw up. So your sandwich wouldn't be that much of a problem. But the one thing that stopped me was my ex Wife's Macaroni and Cheese and the recipe she got from Kraft. Imagine a plate of this Macaroni and Cheese and all you can think of is that it looks like a plate full of Fly Maggots and Larvae. Easy stomache the evil woman has gone now



Which was it ? i love all the mac and cheese recipes?


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 14, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Which was it ? i love all the mac and cheese recipes?



God Knows Wilbur. I am not willing or have the desire to find out again


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 14, 2008)

ccheese said:


> I've been outta town since 1700 [it's 2220 now] and I have missed all these
> "goings on". All this attention being showered on me, and you should be
> courting Erich. Egad ! All I did was make a phone call to cheer my mate
> up. Now I'm officially an Honorary Aussie [read: digger] and they want me
> ...



Charles you know we are only mucking about on this Thread. But its not the fact that you rang Erich to see if he is ok. Its the fact you took time to call Erich to see if he was ok. And that is an admirable trait that you cared enough about a friend. We know you would call any of us or cared about any of us if we needed a friend or any one of us had been injuried. We know you would. Because Charles that is the type of man you are. And don't feel embarrassed or just say Hell it was just a phone call and we are making a fiuss about you. Its the fact Charles you care about your friends and you took the time to let us know Erich was ok. You are a good and gracious man Charles and that my friend you don't need to feel embarrassed about. 

Its not the big things in life Charles in acts of friendship. Its the little things we do for a friend. Its just times like giving a mate a phone call just to see if he or she is ok. Charles I was taught by a wise old man once (Well I call him wise old man. My Dad) You just never know by saying to a mate and asking if he is ok. That you may save him or her from what ever is effecting them at the time. Or its just a simple act of keeping in touch, just to say Hey Mate we are thinking about you. Cheers Charles you are welcome in my corner any time


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Ditto1


----------



## Freebird (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey keep the wheels spinning Erich, hope you get put back together Ok!


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 14, 2008)

Ditto Wilbur. For crying out loud can you express more then DITTO. You sound like an electric typewriter stuck on a DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes i can isay dittttoooo plus i agree with the last sentence


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 15, 2008)

I know you do Wilbur. Just joking with you mate


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your prang Erich, I wish you a full and speedy recovery mate!

ps, Vegemite rocks!!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 15, 2008)

jeez eric, I'm glad your ok. I hope you get back on the bike soon.

P.S as well as being an aussie and Emac's fellow queenslander I will also have to say vegemite rocks!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2008)

Emac44 said:


> You wouldn't have to ask Charles. It would be done. Aussies are like that Charles we don't forget mates. When we say you never let a Mate Down. We mean it



Right on mate!


----------



## A4K (Apr 15, 2008)

sorry to hear the news Erich, hope ya get well soon, mate!


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 15, 2008)

Excuse me for a Minute. Another 10 days and we Aussies and Kiwis will be remembering our mates. 25th April coming up fast. Long live the Legend of the ANZAC


----------



## A4K (Apr 15, 2008)

BLOODY OATH !!!


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 15, 2008)

And A4K we Aussies have another reason to remember ANZAC Day. HMAS Sydney was found at long last mate. As a nation we felt a little incomplete not knowing the fate properly of HMAS Sydney and her Crew


----------



## A4K (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah, I caught that thread, Emac. I'm glad they found her at last, and the Kormoran too. Must be a big relief for many people in both countries.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 15, 2008)

I would like to think that every single one of u Vickies is actually joking around when u say the Vegemite is yummy/tasty/good, cause that is some rancid sh!t, and if u really do enjoy it, ur severely demented and warped....

Nasty crap....


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 15, 2008)

It's good tucker Dan, but it probably helps if your brought up on the stuff. I personally have Vegemite on toast nearly every morning.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 15, 2008)

I have it on toast every morning as well Wildcat.

It does help if you are brought up on it. I know few people who weren't and liked it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Never tried it.....it just looks like some sh*t, when your stomach is out of order....


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2008)

Erich, I think you really caused a ruckus on the west coast there!

Undersea quake swarm puzzles experts - Science - MSNBC.com

*Undersea quake swarm puzzles the experts
Hundreds of tremors emanate from unusual source off Oregon coast.*

GRANTS PASS, Ore. - Scientists listening to underwater microphones have detected an unusual swarm of earthquakes off central Oregon, something that often happens before a volcanic eruption — except there are no volcanoes in the area.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 15, 2008)

Erich........get well soon.


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice job thorlifter


----------



## ccheese (Apr 15, 2008)

Good post, TL. 

Thanks for taking the time to do it.

Charles


----------



## Erich (Apr 15, 2008)

Thor thanks bud, that means alot to me.............Njaco yes I had it all pre-planned .......  

the Mrs too k the bandages off my hand.........dang it looks ugly, I go in this afternoon for a Laser treatment on the injuries, that should be loads of fun....  

I cannot move my right fingers at this moment, but at least I have them

where's my bike ?  and my wife tried to fix me some eggs and fried spam which i flatly refused .......


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats a great breakfast! man i could use some of that right now


----------



## Erich (Apr 15, 2008)

i prefer it bbq'd and in a sandwich


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 15, 2008)

With doritos right? gotta have doritos


----------



## DBII (Apr 15, 2008)

Love the spam. We always have spam at the airshows.

DBII


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2008)

What's wrong with a BBQ breakie??


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 15, 2008)

Nothing, hell when i goto the desert all i ever eat is steak and eggs off the grill


----------



## rochie (Apr 15, 2008)

just saw this thread get well soon erich. 
karl


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 17, 2008)

Les. we have clubbed together to send you your own 300 jars of Vegemite. But we got hungry so you will only get 299 jars. The photo is just a sample mate. Seeing you keep mentioning Vegemite and Vickies


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 18, 2008)

I just saw this thread as well..get well!
Best wishes,
Art in DC


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 18, 2008)

Get well soon Erich!


----------



## Becca (Apr 18, 2008)

Erich..I truly hope you are doing better..I just read this thread. Let us know if you want me to send the boy's training wheels.  ♥

OH and Emac..still G(giggling)MAO at the list...I WANT A BRUCE HAT!!!!


----------



## Becca (Apr 18, 2008)

OH! and Thor..KUDOS on the card. Thats awesome!


----------



## Erich (Apr 25, 2008)

well ladies, gents I am one old wolf ready to rip it up; did 31 miles hard and blew off a kid that was on my tail as we raced up a 10% grade I turned back and his mouth dropped. my right hand is ugly but I have a 100 miler on the morrow back up to the Appelgate lake area that I had pics taken of this past fall, the race down should be rewarding at over 50mph ........... and Becca NO WAY on those training wheels gal, not while I am still upright


----------



## Heinz (Apr 25, 2008)

Glad to hear that Erich!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 26, 2008)

Not a problem Becca. It's my pleasure.

Glad to hear your doing well Erich. Keep blowing those youngster off the road!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 26, 2008)

> did 31 miles hard and blew off a kid that was on my tail as we raced up a 10% grade



Did you give him the finger? 

Glad to hear you're healing!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 26, 2008)

A day late and a dollor short on reading this thread but glad to here your ok Erich.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2008)

Good on Ya Erich...give them young bucks hell mate!


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 26, 2008)

Glad to hear your back in the saddle erich! go get em!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2008)

Hallo Erich,

I'm very glad you are better.

Twoje zdrowie !!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 27, 2008)

Waitin on those pics Brother, cant wait to see the territory u tromp on...


----------



## Erich (Apr 27, 2008)

the 103 miler is done I feel great except where the bald face hornet nearly took out my right nard so that slowed me down the last 40 miles back home in a headwind. we have at least 10 or so pics to share one they send them to me I'll post a few for a good laugh. above the lake the California mtns are all white, real low and long lasting snow levels this year


----------



## evangilder (Apr 27, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## bigZ (Apr 28, 2008)

Good to hear your back in the saddle Erich.

How long did the ton take to do? 

When I used to race long distance they used to put up signs with are local champions time in order to inspire us. Andy Wilkinson 12hrs 300miles/24hrs 525miles and Lands end to John O'Groats 41 hours 4 mins and 22 secs. We were also reminded that we were mere mortals at short distance with another local hero Chris Boardman doing an unofficial 17.5 mins for 10miles. Raced against both these guys(actually one of Chris's old Hotta's) On all occasions they made me feel like a pedastrian as they steamed past. Even when Wilko was on his mountain bike with pannier racks he still could post a 56 for 25miles.

With all the long distance rides we wont be seeing another American wearing yellow this year will we?


----------



## Erich (Apr 28, 2008)

too long for me 7 hrs on the button for 103. I was feeling it in the ribs and the right hand plus a 20mph headwind for at least 40 miles going back which really stomped us badly. I still had an ok 14.5 mph avg, nothing to scream yee haw about but beats a measley 10mph or slower. this was a private showing, you bring the goodies type of ride no sag support and not organized, just some good friends out to get sunburned and enjoy the views.
semi organized club ride this upcoming Sunday to 50 miles 1/2 of it hills, so the bike is getting some things fixed up due to the previous crash in the shop......... thanks for asking guys, pics to follow in short time


----------



## ccheese (May 2, 2008)

Erich:

How about a pic of you in them racing leotards ? Bet that's enough to
stop a clock ! 

Charles


----------



## Erich (May 2, 2008)

Charles I am still waiting for the pics to be sent to me, don't worry there will be enough spandex for everyone to throw up on

my right ribs are still a mess, the right hand is doing better as I did some gardening and tipping back the Jap maples that are starting to grow like weeds

yee haw


----------



## ccheese (May 2, 2008)

Erich said:


> Charles I am still waiting for the pics to be sent to me, don't worry there will be enough spandex for everyone to throw up on
> 
> my right ribs are still a mess, the right hand is doing better as I did some gardening and tipping back the Jap maples that are starting to grow like weeds
> 
> yee haw



Hope you're doing better. And I also hope you didn't wait too long to seek
medical attention to the right hand. I think we can all handle spandex.

Charles


----------



## Erich (May 2, 2008)

Charles I go in for my yearly to a good cycling friend who will give me the hard nose look asking me what the heck am I doing out there, the right hand is stiff the right rib cage hurts unbelievably but still does not keep me from work or riding...........sleep is another story

thanks and I'll make it ~


----------



## Pisis (May 3, 2008)

What da fick happened to Erich?!


----------



## evangilder (May 3, 2008)

Go easy, E. You don't want to make it worse, or injure yourself further.


----------



## Karl Sitts (May 7, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Ok folks, the Buddie System I've been harping about is alive and well !
> I just got off the phone with Erich, and we chatted for about ten minutes.
> He took a nasty fall, and most of his right side is messed up one way or the other.
> 
> ...


Cheese, II don't know the date of the post, but ehen you talk to him again, wish him my best!


----------



## Erich (May 7, 2008)

Karl I am still in pain the right rib cage is swollen still plus the effects of road rash are evident my right hand is messed up big time internally as well as swollen but I am managing, even though the days are short with loss of energies, that will all be built back up in time

thanks guys ! E ~ and photos soon of the century ride I just received the 16 page album not to get it somehow downloaded and placed


----------



## Erich (May 7, 2008)

ok guys this is the simplest way to do this is just show the whole darn thing........

Kodakgallery.com Slideshow

just click the album cover on the left. yours truly is wearing red again with the blue/silver Camelback. there is a frontal shot of me coming down a hill at 45mph plus as she just stepped in my face to take the snap.......crazy woman as I almost tagged her

just click the right arrow at the upper right to continue or the small thumbs at the bottom individually

enjoy ~ we gained roughly 3500 feet elevation that day - fun


----------



## Marcel (May 7, 2008)

Nice landscape, Erich


----------



## ccheese (May 7, 2008)

Erich said:


> ok guys this is the simplest way to do this is just show the whole darn thing........




Drat ! I'm locked out... katsanrazzafrass ! I'll see it tonight.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (May 7, 2008)

Cool! Turkeys!


----------



## evangilder (May 7, 2008)

Beautiful place to ride, E. 8)


----------



## Erich (May 19, 2008)

from this past Saturdays Century ride, the hottest 100 I have ever done, we started out close to I-5 at 8.20 am it was 82F and climbing, my neck is still screwed up I cannot stand up straight yet from my previous cycling accident







now we are about 40 miles into the ride past Scot Bar at 2750 feet and riding rollers it is about 95plus F now


----------



## Erich (May 19, 2008)

dang the heat really scores me big time, now over 100 and it must have been 110F possibly as the last 20 miles my tires were getting soft meaning the road was at 125F minimum, things are starting to melt including me, a hot wind from the west right up our butts but that is for some more pics I need to download......... my take on the time frame for the moment as we slowly climb ~


----------



## Njaco (May 19, 2008)

Great pics Erich! I'm looking to buy a bike as work is only 1.5 miles away and it doesn't make sense to drive.


----------



## wilbur1 (May 20, 2008)

Great pics erich ,beuatifull landscape!


----------



## Erich (May 20, 2008)

Guys :

heres the whole album to view, at the end a week ago a dedication to our friend Gary Erb who dropped over dead on an organized Century ride last September, we are still in shock ........

Kodakgallery.com Slideshow

enjoy !

E ~


----------



## Henk (May 23, 2008)

Great pics Erich. I must say that falling with a bike is still the worst for me, be careful out there Erich.


----------



## Erich (May 23, 2008)

Henk no probs, I am too slow this season as I am not healing up fast, but maybe that is a good thing instead of the old adage about taking too many chances...........oh well. Hey two centuries planned for June, the first one is a monster hill climbs equaling anything in the Tour de France


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your friend Erich.


----------

